# Major Remodel



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

We have decided to stay in our current house and put money in it with a major remodel.  Here's the wish list

New Hardwood floors

New Doors and trim 

New Kitchen.. cabinets and appliances 

New Bathroom.. with walk in tub and new vanity

new windows..  

So how in the world do you start.  How do you locate a really good contractor who will handle it all and do all the figuring and designing.  I'm not going to do any of it myself that's for sure..   I want it all done right..  lol!


----------



## oldman (Oct 28, 2015)

Of course there is Angie's List and Home Advisor to find local contractors that come recommended by supposedly past customers, but I have always preferred using contractors that I know and trust, like good friends's recommendations. A couple of things to remember; make sure they are bonded and insured (for obvious reasons), ask for references and then go look at their work and ask the previous customers questions, DO NOT give an excessive down payment before the job begins and get a contract with a definite date of completion. 

When we had our present home built, I was skeptical of every contractor that I spoke with, so we hired a building contractor that had an excellent reputation in the county and their firm took care of everything from start to finish, which included digging the hole to pour the footers and handing us the keys upon completion. We have no complaints. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 28, 2015)

After remodeling my house and dragging it out for months, I'd advise to hire a contractor to handle it all....move to a close hotel for a few weeks, check on the job every day.  I found Houzz to be a great online resource for help in choosing colors, area rugs, etc.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 28, 2015)

I understand that you are in Chicago, but I would say hire local contractors.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

I was thinking of moving to an extended stay center for the renovation, but I have 5 cats and 4 dogs..   I think we will more than likely move into the basement.  I have a small kitchenette down there and we can put up a bed and a sitting area..  What a mess it's going to be.. but I will have my dream kitchen and bath... so it will be worth it.  

I was thinking of Angies list... Doesn't it cost money to access it?


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was thinking of Angies list... Doesn't it cost money to access it?



Yes, there is a cost, but you may find it worth it to get opinions on contractors.  Have used them quite a bit in the past and found the resources to be helpful in finding good quality contractors.  You still have to do your homework, but the cost of Angie's list might save you some money in the long run.  Also, there are some contractors on there who offer discounts on projects if you mention that you found them via the list.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Yes, there is a cost, but you may find it worth it to get opinions on contractors.  Have used them quite a bit in the past and found the resources to be helpful in finding good quality contractors.  You still have to do your homework, but the cost of Angie's list might save you some money in the long run.  Also, there are some contractors on there who offer discounts on projects if you mention that you found them via the list.



That's good to know...  This is WAY beyond our scope of expertise..  When we sell our other property, we will have an $80,000 budget for the remodel.. so with that kind of money going in I want to make sure I have someone I can depend on and who will finish it within the agreed upon time... baring of course something unforeseen ..    It's pretty exciting...

In essence, what we are doing is remodeling the home to suit OUR needs and Use..   For example.. our home is a small 3 bedroom bungalow style brick home with a full basement.   Just being hubby and I... we will repurpose two of the bedrooms.. the small one with be a walk in closet.  The larger back bedroom off the kitchen will become a dining room and small office.   The kitchen, which has very little counter space and storage will have the cabinets and counter extended into the area that held the kitchen table.. and in place of the table we will have a peninsula with stools.  Of course granite countertops and new stainless steel appliances. 


The bathroom will have a new mirrored cabinet and vanity. and a walk in tub with a heated seat and whirlpool jets..   I'm thinking a bidet too!!  lol!!


I am not altering the floor plan knowing that my kids will someday have to sell the house and the new owners can still have the three bedrooms.  But for now.. I'm going to use the space how I want to as we have decided this is where we will live out our lives.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was thinking of moving to an extended stay center for the renovation, but I have 5 cats and 4 dogs..   I think we will more than likely move into the basement.  I have a small kitchenette down there and we can put up a bed and a sitting area..  What a mess it's going to be.. but I will have my dream kitchen and bath... so it will be worth it.
> 
> I was thinking of Angies list... Doesn't it cost money to access it?



It's well worth the inconvenience! My husband did all of ours but a well respected company did our new windows and put in a patio door.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 28, 2015)

Question; how old is your house? Has the wiring or plumbing ever been updated? I ask because, these items can alter the budget quite a bit. For instance... having heated seats in the walk-in tub and jet pump will require a good and probably separate electrical  supply. Is your electrical system capable of additions? Also, when getting hardwood floors, be sure you're getting real hardwood, not that laminate. The laminate looks great at first, but scuffs and wears badly, especially with little furry one running on it. As others have said, it is probably worth the little added cost to get Angie's list. That could save a lot of money down the road. Nothing more depressing than a half finished job and a contractor who can't or won't finish the job.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Wiring and plumbing is fine....   and I would never consider anything BUT real hardwood.


----------

